# 5 Solid Years, Getting Worse



## 15831 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, new on the block here, but battling serious stomach issues for years. Maybe my problems are psycosomatic, stress related, or can it be IBS-C ? If not interested in a long winded story, feel free to not read on, but if you suffer from something similar at any time and have suggestions please feel free to read on.Self Induced Stress. Married at 19 while going to college, first child at 20. So far, I had no seroius stomach problems. Played sports throughout high school, did some heavy drinking from 17 to 21. Fast Forward. By about 22 I began backing off alcohol. Reduced it to about a few beers on the weekends. One day I woke up with a screaming back pain, and throughout the weak, noticed belching, bloating, discomfort, indigestion. I sought a chiropractor for the back pain, which did seem to ease down, and began excercising regularly. I went to a GI doc, who did a check for something I hadn't heard of, Helicobacter Pylori, which apparently causes all sorts of stomach problems. AFter an upper GI scope, he said all I had was inflammation from drinking too much...which at the time I had pretty much quit.Within a year, the pain returned, and a serious case of indigestion. I was pissed, cut out caffeine, alcohol, and generally most fats. Began running 1 to 3 miles a day, playing up to 1 to 2 hours of basketball, and lifting weights like crazy. I was in the best shape of my life by 24, going into my senior year of college,with my son at 4 and a second kid on the way, yet i was still suffering from bloating, gas, and indigestion. I graduated, got a job, and moved on. The damn nagging feeling in my gut always with me. At work, extra long bathroom breaks dealing with inconsistent constipation, feeling like a brick was in my gut after a decent size lunch. Indigestion flared up from time to time and last May, after my 27th birthday, my wife convinced me to see another doctor after a bad flare up. The past 5 months. The doc does a blood test, says I have this bacteria I was tested for before, Helicobacter Pylori, or H. Pylori. He prescribes me bismuth tablets, prevacid, and two different antibiotics. Little did he warn me what two straight weeks of antibiotics might do to other parts of my system. Three weeks later, a week after finishing my antibiotics, I experience bleeding during bowl movements, and serious intense rectal pain. He gives me fluconase, for a possible fungal infection. Still no relief. I get a bowel sample taken, and am diagnosed with Chlostridium Difficile infection of the colon from the antibiotics. A new GI specialist gives me a new set of antibiotics to kill the C. Diff. C. Diff was nasty, and didn't go completely away after a week of new antibiotics. Round 2 of new antibiotics for the C. Diff. Experimental drug, doesn't work, back to a stronger version of the first antiobitics. Finally, a colonoscopy. This is in July, after missing weeks of work due to intense pain and blood during bowel movements. The second round must have worked, because a biospy during the colonoscopy showed no C. Diff infection. AS a matter of fact, he said I had a very healthy colon. Another two weeks, I still suffer from rectal pain. All kinds of creams and cortisonal steroid suppositories later, he schedules a CT scan of my midsection. Result is negative, no problems. His last diagnosis is I have an anal fissure. I cannot eat, or go to the bathroom without fear. I've missed work and not excercised in months, and my family is suffering. To top it off, I am getting slight consitpation. I eat a meal, my stomach region feels tight and bloated for a few days, even after taking metamucil and eating lots of fiber. When I finally go, i reinjure my fissure, and am in complete pain again. I've been living off of glycerin suppositories to go to the bathroom, taking mineral oil, metamucil, eating bran cereal. I've tried a liquid diet, and still ended up constipated. I got rid of the darvacet I was taking for the pain, so now my pain is intense, yet I still rely on suppositories or an intense oral laxative just to avoid any constipation. To top it off, the bacteria the original doc was supposedly fighting, has either not gone away, or was not the original problem. I still feel bloating after I eat. Is it possible I have IBS-C? Is it possible Zelnorn will aid with my bloatedness and constipation? I am seeing a rectal health doctor tomorrow due to the scarring in my colon from the infection, but at some point I will have to readdress my bowel problems. My current GI, I only get to see his PA. The guy seems nice, but I feel like I am not getting anwhere. I am 27. Life is not supposed to be this way. To top it off, I'm kind of a joke amongst my wifes family cause I'm always sick.Help!


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello Problematic1,Maybe a good place to start would be a test on SIBO. Also, with all of the antibiotics you've taken, have you considered probiotics? I would also enlist the help of your significant other. IBS can be very isolating, so involving another person can help with the depression and the helplessness IBS can cause. Good luck and keep us up dated, please.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello,From reading your story I would just like to comment on my experiences:I'm glad its in your past, but I do hope that you have given up on the alcohol permanently. I'm being serious when I say that it might have caused some of your current problems:If you have a serious IBS-C problem then it doesn't look like you are taking the right medications.Fiber generally does not work. In fact, on me it can backlash. It just makes horrible bloating, absolutely HORRIBLE bloating. I would just advise you to avoid it.Probiotics are definitely a much better solution. Although, they do not work for everyone. Still worth trying for a couple of months.I will also say that Zelnorm/Amitza DO NOT work for everyone. Go and ask your Gi doctor about them, but they might also make you INSANELY bloated. I know from 2 months straight of PURE bloating! If the same symptoms start to happen, don't bother. Just stop taking them.I can also tell you that other things like stool softeners, water, and generally most constipation relieving foods do not do anything. In fact, I don't even think what I eat even makes a difference anymore. I am constipated and incompletely evacuated regardless of whether I eat soup or wheat crackers.My only advice to help you is to start trying a POWERFUL laxative. Fiber and Diet can only do so much, and I've learned that they can be very meaningless most of time. Have you ever tried taking Milk of Magnesia, Glycolax/Miralax, or even a stimulant laxative? Those things are powerful......also prune juice might help. If you can get over the fact that is looks and tastes like .........


----------

